# Topics > Mixed reality > Augmented reality >  ARCore, AR software development kit, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

Home page - developers.google.com/ar

arvr.google.com/arcore

ARCore on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Introducing ARCore

Published on Aug 29, 2017




> Introducing a preview of a new SDK called ARCore. It brings augmented reality capabilities to existing and future Android phones.


"ARCore: Augmented reality at Android scale"

by Dave Burke
August 29, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google shows off ARCore, its answer to Apple’s ARKit"

by Lucas Matney
August 29, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Google's ARCore is the answer to Apple’s ARKit

Published on Aug 29, 2017




> Google ARCore is a lightweight Android augmented reality platform that doesn’t rely on special Tango sensors.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Unveils ARCore, Its Answer To Apple’s ARKit, But It Will Be Hard To Catch Up"
Google says its new platform will let developers create convincing augmented reality experiences for millions of Android devices–no special cameras or sensors required.

by Mark Sullivan
August 29, 2017

----------


## Airicist

ARCore is Google's augmented-reality platform for Android

Published on Aug 29, 2017




> Google may be late to the party but it's hoping to catch up to Apple's ARKit for augmented reality with ARCore.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing ARCore: Augmented Reality at Android Scale

Published on Sep 5, 2017




> ARCore is Google’s new Android SDK that brings Augmented Reality capabilities to millions of mobile devices. In this video, Tom Slater introduces the main concepts of ARCore, walks through building your first AR app, and explains how to make the most of the ARCore SDK.

----------


## Space88

The theme of augmented reality is gaining popularity every day. I believe this technology can turn almost every area of our lives. I want to share an article on this topic, which I recently found about augmented reality app development.. It describes in detail many facts of this process.

----------


## Airicist

What’s new in ARCore (Google I/O'19)

Published on May 8, 2019




> This session is a technical deep-dive into the newest AR features, how they work in each environment, and what opportunities they unlock for your users.

----------


## Airicist

"Google’s ARCore now supports the Realme X2/Pro, OPPO Reno 2, LG G8X, and more"

November 13, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the ARCore Depth API for Android and Unity

June 25, 2020




> With the ARCore Depth API, developers can use our depth-from-motion algorithms to create a depth map with a single RGB camera to enhance AR realism and enable new interaction types.

----------

